# New 501/508 software?!?



## J.W. (Nov 8, 2002)

So whats new in the 1.67 software upgrade for the 501/508?? Just saw it was upgraded while at work and would like to know what to check out when I get home! Hopefully its worth noting. Why doesn't Dish/Echostar have release notes on their upgrades? Or do they? Thanks.

J.W.
http://64.162.106.66/dbscompare.pdf


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcoome J.W. to DBSTalk :hi:

I believe that the 1.67 update is basicly the same update that 721 owner received earlier this week.

That update allows the PVR's to download and process a compressed guide instead of the current uncompressed guide.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Will this speed up the guide download?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob your guess is as good as mine on that.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

How "slow" is it right now that it's going to be speed up? And why do you care about speed when it gets the download during the night anyway? I think this move is simply about bandwidth and nothing else.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

whats up with the 'no info available' on the guide now? was this last update a result of this?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If you just received the update, it may have to update the guide, which takes time, and your receiever has to be in stand-by (off) to download it.

The primary reason is to speed up non-PVR guide receivers. (301's etc) However all recievers need the code necessary to de-compress the guide


----------



## VASatelliteGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

Does this new upgrade include a feature to block the PVR capabilities when watching a Pay Per View movie? We ordered one last night and none of the PVR functions would work while we were tuned into that channel. Sometimes I will record the PPV movie for watching later, especially if we start watching it late in the evening and watch the rest another day.


----------

